

Show HN: Inch Sprint(Android)-A running game played by “running” on your screen - emurph
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.game.runner&hl=en

======
emurph
Works like real running but with your fingers. Instead of running 100 meters
you just have to "run" 100 inches..

